# problem dvd rom



## mbernat37 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hello, I have a problem installing the dvd drive do the instructions and I do not go out for help


----------



## SirDice (Aug 29, 2017)

How to ask questions the smart way; Be precise and informative about your problem


----------



## mbernat37 (Aug 29, 2017)

I mean I have installed k3b and pops up no dvd drive


----------

